# What the H is this ?



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Series of photos of something I don't know. Anyone want to guess?

Taken inside a 3' high fenced area where my deer feeder is.

The picture of the eyes is spooky


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would say an owl


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

alien would be my guess, there out there!

Bruce


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a critter--- right.lol.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

it's the Coyote spirit calling you brother, or some creepy thing,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree with owl. 
Or a chupacabra.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Squatch,and an albino one at that


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> I would say an owl


I thought owl to but, the camera is about 30" off the ground with nothing in front of it for an owl

to stand on so the bird would need to stand better then 3' tall to look in the camera. Would be

a dang big bird. Between aliens and coyotes no wonder the raccoons disappeared.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Certain owls can be up to 3 ft in height. Do you have Bald Eagles there ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Big Horned Owl.

Aliens, chupacabra, squatch man you guys are losing it.

Beam me up Scotty!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the eyes are to forward facing to be an eagle

you say the raccoons have dispappeared?

well then its gotta be a squatchm thats one of their primary foods

rodney,ive never had it to loose lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The pic, with the eyes remind me of a dog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> rodney,ive never had it to loose lol


+3


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like a barn owl to me. The pic above the one with the eyes is a dead giveaway.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

*Swamp thing / alien ...lol. Have seen some big ol' owls lets go with that !*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Cant be a Cedar Swamp Savage--- too far south.lol.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

down South we like to callem Swamp Apes, there is still a law in the books "no messin with the Swamp Ape".....looking at the pic a little better, I now believe it is your neighbor kid wearing his Lynyrd Skynyrd Freebird T shirt messing with your camera.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

3 and 4 make me want to agree with owl.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I down loaded the pic of the eyes and ran it through my Photoshop to change the contrast and try to sharpen it. Unfortunately the face is too close to the lens to sharpen any better. So what do you think now? Looks like an owl that flew too close to the camera.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

If I come up missing you will know the Owl Squatch got me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe you need to contact the TV people on "Finding big Foot" tell them you have proof and just show them the one photo, you never know you might be on TV, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Maybe you need to contact the TV people on "Finding big Foot" tell them you have proof and just show them the one photo, you never know you might be on TV, lol


that show cRcks the wife and i up

every noise they hear in the woods, day or nigh, is a squatch

we were watching it one night and you could hear yotes in the distance

the folks on the show were convinced it was squatches hollering to each other


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Really can't wait to get out and check the camera again. Would be great to get some more and better pictures.


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's a beavcoon!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> that show cRcks the wife and i up
> 
> every noise they hear in the woods, day or nigh, is a squatch
> we were watching it one night and you could hear yotes in the distance
> the folks on the show were convinced it was squatches hollering to each other


Lol I've watched a few minutes too. What a bunch of drama queens !

Did you hear that ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Did you hear that ?


ya i heard it, i think it was a squatch

its awfull squatchy around here lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Is squatchy a real word?.lol.

Welcome to PT Butchman205.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

> the one with the Turtle Man was the most real episode, his yell is more like the actually thing.
> 
> it's right there... it's right there....ohh it's a Deer.
> 
> i watch it hoping one day Squatchy is going to rip them in half....on my TV!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Come on guys...we went from *"Can you ID this?"* to talk of *"Sasquatch: The Mini-Series."* I'm in with Prairie Wolf on the first go-round...Owl. But I have to admit staring at the photo does give me the willies.

Back to Squatchy, the one that really got me was that 70's documentary, when they showed the couple sitting on the couch and that big hairy arm came crashing through the window...made me seriously re-think date night on the couch! That one was scary! I wasn't even dating age when I saw that, but that really had me spooked...on Sasquatch and dating.

Our couch is not up against the picture window...


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

catcapper said:


> Is squatchy a real word?.lol.
> 
> Welcome to PT Butchman205.
> 
> awprint:


Thanks!


----------

